# Happy Birthday Beau



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Beau would have been 7 today, our precious boy left us 13 months ago (Oct. 11, 2008). We missed him so much.

















This morning, our close friend send this note to us:

Hi Mommy & Daddy, 
I just wanted to let you know that I'm having a wonderful time up here in Heaven. All my friends are celebrating my earth-birthday with me. They put candles in my dog biscuits. We also had a big party on October 11th because that is my new birthday. I miss you but I want you to know that I am very happy here at Rainbow Bridge. I hope that you are happy for me and no longer sad. I have to go now; there's a kitty-cat that I like to chase and besides that, my girlfriend is waiting for me by the big pine tree. 

......Beau-beau


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

dis is da buddy

happy birfday da beau-beau. doo yoo no da bobo? himz mi besterst prend n den himz in da heben likda yoo. i fink yoo habda sayme nayme but dis spalled dipperantalee.

i downt no yoo butt i no dat i lobe yoo.

kan yoo sayz hallow too da bobo? 

dis is da buddy


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for your pain and loss of your beautiful boy Beau. You lost him so young, as I did my boy Jake. My guy died from Lymphoma at 6 years old. It is so very difficult to lose them, and each anniversary is so very hard. I am sure your Beau is doing just what his letter said......enjoying his new life at the bridge, till one day he will see you again. How wonderful it is, to have all the precious memories of him.
He was just adorable....I love your pictures of him. He looked like such a Sweetheart.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy birthday Beau - smile down on this day to all those left on Earth who still love you.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Forever missed... how true. And forever young. 
Beau has lots of company in doggy heaven.
Love the photo of him in the snow wearing the booties.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a sweet note from your friend. These anniversaries are always hard. Happy Birthday Beau.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Happy birthday Beau! You made your family very happy in the short time you were here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BEAU!!!!!!!
:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Beau.

I'm so very sorry you lost him; especially at such a young age.
HIs pictures are adorable. The anniversaries are so hard to take.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sending a very special birthday wish to your boy at the Bridge and hugs to you on this difficult day.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

What a kind gesture...its so hard dealing with the anniversaries! Your boy is with you in spirit!!! Happy Birthday Beau...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Beau - hope you are having a great party there


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Beau!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a sweet friend to send you that note. It just made me cry as my heart dog that passed away in August was name Beau. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sweet Boy.
I'm glad you're having so much fun with all your friends at the Bridge.
You can drop by & say HI to mom & dad anytime - you don't have to wait for special days.
Run Hard ~ Play Often ~ Stay Happy


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE for your kind words and best wishes for Beau.
I really do pray that Beau filled with love and happiness where he is, and that he remembers us. The weather is getting cooler and we miss him so much as our favorite time together was always snuggling under blankets on cold nights. My favorite thing to do with Beau was to take naps using Beau as a heat lamp! Everytime I think of the snow in the mountains, I think of how happy he was running and playing in the snow....I hope there's snow in Rainbow Bridge for my boy. Beau probably has alot of friends in heaven, he's so loveable and polite and kind, who wouldn't love him. I kissed his portrait everyday, his portrait always cheer me for HOPE.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday you beautiful guy. I bet my 4 goldesn at the Bridge were at your party. I lost Hunter at 4 years, 2 months to ProHearet6, the 6 month heart worm preventative injection, lost Scooter at 5 yrs. 2 months to heart attack, lost Hunter's littermate sister, KayCee to cancer at 8 yrs. 9 months and Scooters full brohter, later litterl, to heart attack at 12 yrs. 3 months. Also here aI have 2 Irish Setters and many English Setters (I got my first dog, an English Setter puppy for my 11th birthday way back in '56, so I have many many dogs waiting for me. What a packwill greet me when I pass by.


----------

